# Desktop Speaker Stands build



## a1161979 (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey Guys & Girls

I have decided to build some stands for my Beringer monitors that i use at home. 

I did look at buying some stands but i only need a 250mm high stand (10 inch sorry) which are hard to find here in Australia and are also imo unreasonably expensive. so i decided the only thing to do was take a break from build subwoofer enclosures (for car audio) and build some stands.

It is for these speakers, you can see in this setup (which is different now but i dont have photos) that im using some older bookshelf's on their side as stands to get the Behringer up to ear level.


















Onto the building. The base is tripple 18mm MDF with four pillars from 35 X 90mm pine with a single 18mm MDF top base. The base will have four threaded spikes :T

Cutting the materials to size.









I tried a few different pillar combinations.

























I ended up with all the pillars facing the same way due to popular vote amoung friends.

There is more to come...


----------



## a1161979 (Aug 26, 2007)

Here is where im up to.

All that needs to be done is glue the base together add the spikes and paint them, im thinking just a simply black finish but ill wait and see what happens.

Amazing the difference that routering an edge to the bottom has made, looks much better and will make it easier to paint them too.




































I decided to do a test fit with the speaker to see how it sat and im very happy with the fit so to speak.










2L milk container to highlight the scale, very large for a desktop system.










Im very happy with the final fit, painted black to match they should look very nice. i was also worried that the base might be too large but it has come out just right. Im very happy.



















What do you all think? total cost for the project will be about $80 Australian which includes the spike and all.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

First of all that is some mighty fine work there. 

I'd suggest you get some rubber, roofing felt or dynamat to place between the speaker and the stand. By decoupling the structure you would reduce the desk distortion.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice desk stands.
I like the old Corolla and hotwires too. Ah, memories....


----------



## a1161979 (Aug 26, 2007)

lsiberian said:


> First of all that is some mighty fine work there.
> 
> I'd suggest you get some rubber, roofing felt or dynamat to place between the speaker and the stand. By decoupling the structure you would reduce the desk distortion.


Thank you for the kind words Lsiberian

Interesting idea on the rubber, might be something to look into thats for sure. I was thinking some blue tack but rubber does make sense.



A9X said:


> Nice desk stands.
> I like the old Corolla and hotwires too. Ah, memories....


They are kind of desk stands, the setup is a little different now, instead the speakers are on a bench 1 meter infornt on my dest but its the same height, all will make sense when i post some completed pictures. 

As for the KE70 that is a friends which was bought last week for $750 as a pure drift project, i happen to own another KE70 wagon too but that being built into a DB Drag SSNW car :spend:


----------



## a1161979 (Aug 26, 2007)

Some updates 

Finished with spikes on the kitchen, 1L milk carton for scale.









I love working with pine, makes you realise how poor MDF really is.









Matched pair with spikes.









For all the Australian members check out the Jaycar spikes, pack of 4 is $12 and i think they are great value, you could make plinths for floorstand speakers or even use them for equipment racks :T









In the bedroom up on the bench in front of the desk, they still need to be painted but ill get around to that one day.


















A photo from the listening position, lights dimmed of course. They need to be painted but im working on that.









They are sounding very good, much better off the desk and up at ear level. Less bass but far better controlled, tight is a good word to describe the midbass now, im a happy camper.

Im fairly sure im going to get a passive pair for the living room (or maybe some Dali concept 6's instead) so i might be making a full height pair in the up comming weeks.


----------

